# Who can mix paint to match home color exactly?



## Workaholic

Most real paint stores have a computer that is used to match colors from other sources, ie color swatches a picture ect. Although an exact match will more than likely will require a skilled paint formula mixer, a good mixer with a keen eye can take the computers formula and see if it can be gotten any closer. There will always be slight variables, sheen, lighting, ect. My guy at PPG is better than the computer in my opinion. 
Also maybe a little compromise on your part as well could go a long way.


----------



## slickshift

It will never be exact
But HD is the worst
The help is not qualified, and the color match machines are not the good (expensive) ones like at an actual paint store

Depending on what you are using for a sample, an actual paint store can get really, really, close
They use the (better) machines, then eyeball it and use some judgment to get as close as possible

PS, the paint at Home Depot is pretty crappy anyway, your project will go much faster, smoother, and look better if you buy your paint at a real paint store


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

darsunt said:


> Does anyone know where one can go to have paint mixed to an exact color match for an interior to be painted? I've gone to Home Depot, they can mix color close but never an exact match.
> 
> I believe from the work of some pros I've employed that they have a vendor who can mix paint to an EXACT match to the interior they are working with.


Generally, even if you have a "leftover", unopened can of paint that is the exact same paint that was put onto a wall at a previous time, you STILL have to paint the entire room over, in order to get a proper match.

Paints fade slightly over time. New paint will not look the same as the existing paint on the wall (even if they are the same).


----------



## darsunt

I want as close a match as the professionals do. I know they don't paint everything (they're done so fast) and yet I really can't tell the difference between the new paint and the old even on close inspection (I can only see the dirt marks on the areas they skipped). Can you imagine the time I'd save if I didn't have to double paint and trim everything?

I recently used some paint from HD. The match looked good, but in the morning light the difference between the new and old paint is glaring, and I have to patch it up.

Next time I'll try a real paint store.


----------



## concretemasonry

*mix paint to match home color exactly?*

Lights and shadows can also play tricks on you.

I have two adjacent walls at 90 degrees to each other. They were painted the same day from the same can of well mixed/stirred paint and everything was cut in at the same time.

Everyone tells me it is so creative to use two different colors to set off the walls. It has nothing to do with daylight or artificial light. - I just accept the compliment and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Tscarborough

I can match paint exactly by eye (and trial and error), as can many others. Computerized equipment is very good, but not touch up good. If you are so demanding that the basic box store match is not good enough, you should probably hire a professional to both match and apply the paint.


----------



## darsunt

I was fixing up a place with some painters, and they were complaining to me that their boss hadn't got the exact correct paint. They left and came back in an hour with a different paint. They had a vendor mix it for them, and you can't tell where the old and new paint begins.

So I believe there are vendors out there who can match the color close enough.


----------



## Workaholic

Yes there are people out there that are more experienced at mixing paint than others. A keen eye will do better than the computer. As i said at PPG there is a guy that is really good at it, and i know a guy at ICI that is very good at it as well. It is kind of an art within itself, much like there are people that are good at laying on the paint. Experience is a big factor.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

darsunt said:


> I was fixing up a place with some painters, and they were complaining to me that their boss hadn't got the exact correct paint. They left and came back in an hour with a different paint. They had a vendor mix it for them, and you can't tell where the old and new paint begins.
> 
> So I believe there are vendors out there who can match the color close enough.


There are. 

We only use: XXXXX brand or compatible. (higher end, non BIG HOME store brands)


----------



## troubleseeker

darsunt said:


> Does anyone know where one can go to have paint mixed to an exact color match for an interior to be painted? I've gone to Home Depot, they can mix color close but never an exact match.
> 
> I believe from the work of some pros I've employed that they have a vendor who can mix paint to an EXACT match to the interior they are working with.


Cut a sample of the paint you want to match from an inconspicous place and bring it to a "real" paint store that will do a computer match. We get it done at our Benjamin Moore dealer, and if you give them a good sample, they will nail it for you. This will give you a better match than finding the original can and having some new paint mixed to the original formula, because the computer will scan the existing color, not the new original.


----------



## mikefrommass

troubleseeker said:


> Cut a sample of the paint you want to match from an inconspicous place and bring it to a "real" paint store that will do a computer match. We get it done at our Benjamin Moore dealer, and if you give them a good sample, they will nail it for you. This will give you a better match than finding the original can and having some new paint mixed to the original formula, because the computer will scan the existing color, not the new original.


Don't listen to that knucklehead. You can get paint just as good (if not better than Benjamin Moore). That paint is overpriced and it will cost you twice as much. Read the studies done by many and you will see that Behr Paint ranks above all. I'm a contractor and I've been using Bear for a while. Let Benjamin Moore rest in Peace, because their days are numbered. They've been ripping people off for years.
If you want a good color match at Home Depot or Lowe's just put a generous coat of what you have on something bigger than a quarter and let it dry. Then bring it in. If you let Benjamin Moore keep playing with the color it'll have so much tint in it then it won't be paint anymore.


----------



## HiFi

I have all the paint shop have a computer that mixes the paints to the exact colour U got.SO U can go enquire it at the shop


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

mikefrommass said:


> Don't listen to that knucklehead. You can get paint just as good (if not better than Benjamin Moore). That paint is overpriced and it will cost you twice as much. Read the studies done by many and you will see that Behr Paint ranks above all. I'm a contractor and I've been using Bear for a while. Let Benjamin Moore rest in Peace, because their days are numbered. They've been ripping people off for years.
> If you want a good color match at Home Depot or Lowe's just put a generous coat of what you have on something bigger than a quarter and let it dry. Then bring it in. If you let Benjamin Moore keep playing with the color it'll have so much tint in it then it won't be paint anymore.


Ummm :whistling2: ....You've been using "bear" paint for a while and you don't even realize that it is spelled B-E-H-R? :huh: 

We've done side by side comparisons on jobs and even had one home owner voluntarily refund us money because they saw that the "B" paint was not as good as the other premium higher-end paints.

Links on similar discussions:

http://www.contractortalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=2621&highlight=paint+brands

What the Painting Pros say:

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=20727&highlight=Behr

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=18662&highlight=Behr

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=21492&highlight=Behr

Also: Please refrain from the name calling on this forum. It's juvenile.


----------



## skwpt

mikefrommass said:


> Don't listen to that knucklehead. You can get paint just as good (if not better than Benjamin Moore). That paint is overpriced and it will cost you twice as much. Read the studies done by many and you will see that Behr Paint ranks above all. I'm a contractor and I've been using Bear for a while. Let Benjamin Moore rest in Peace, because their days are numbered. They've been ripping people off for years.


I seriously doubt Benjamin Moore's days are numbered with Pottery Barn promoting them on every page of their catalog (not to mention selling BM paint). 

I am extremely happy with the Benjamin Moore Simply White and Swiss Coffee I just used on my entire downstairs.


----------



## Workaholic

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Ummm :whistling2: ....You've been using "bear" paint for a while and you don't even realize that it is spelled B-E-H-R? :huh:
> http://


:laughing:


----------



## streamz

*HD Paint Behr the Best*



slickshift said:


> It will never be exact
> But HD is the worst
> The help is not qualified, and the color match machines are not the good (expensive) ones like at an actual paint store
> 
> Depending on what you are using for a sample, an actual paint store can get really, really, close
> They use the (better) machines, then eyeball it and use some judgment to get as close as possible
> 
> PS, the paint at Home Depot is pretty crappy anyway, your project will go much faster, smoother, and look better if you buy your paint at a real paint store


 
You will find the Behr Ultra brand hard to beat for the price and outstanding quality, (coverage and adhesion). Recently HD spent 100 mil.
on updating dispensers and color match machines. Most times the match is very close and is close enough for me. Depending on which HD you go to you will find expeirenced mixers who can tweek the match to get it right. HD sells 8oz paint samplers now in any color.:thumbup: I do allot of painting and found that the HD tier pricing program they have for painters and contractors is hard to beat. Also if I need to paint a apartment the same color HD has various glidden brands that do the job at a much cheaper price. I will never pay for the over priced big named brands again.


----------



## BMDealer

An exact match can be achieved......but we always tell our walk in customers if this is for touch ups it won't work. As someone has already stated you could actual find the can you originally used and it may not even work then. Depending on brand and or line of paint, they will fade and the color will change over time. Get the match and paint the whole wall the other walls will be fine.


----------



## Workaholic

Holy, this thread came back from the grave.


----------



## Matthewt1970

By someone who obviously works for Home Depot. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

